# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  وصايا لقمان لابنه

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مقدّمة

إنّ ربّنا سبحانه وتعالى جعل لنا في كتابه العزيز قصصاً من قصص السّابقين، وتلك القصص تُمثّل إعجازاً تاريخيّاً، حيث أنّ نبيّاً لا يعرف القراءة ولا الكتابة من أين له أن يعلم قصصاً حدثت مُنذ قرونٍ طويلة، فهي إعجاز يُثبت أنّ هذا القرآن هو من عند الله، كما وأنّ في قصص القرآن موعظةً للمؤمنين، ومن قصص القرآن قصة لقمان الحكيم، الذي باسمه سُمّيت سورةٌ من سور القرآن، فمَنْ هو لقمان؟.


هو رجلٌ عاش في زمن بني إسرائيل وقيل أنّه عاصر داوود، واختلفت الأخبار في نَسْب هذا الرجل، وما يَعنينا نحن المسلمين، هو حِكمة هذا الرجل، فلُقمان هو رجلٌ صالحٌ آتاه الله الحكمة، فهو ليس نبيّاً، وقد ورد الكثير من الحِكَم والوصايا للقمان، وسنتحدّث في هذا المقال عن وصايا لُقمان لابنه التي وردت في سورة لقمان بالشّرح والتوضيح إن شاء الله.


وصايا لقمان
إنّ لُقمان الحكيم أوصى ابنه بوصايا عديدة وردت في كتاب الله سبحانه، في سورة لُقمان، وهذه الوصايا على الترتيب القُرآني لها هي:

النهي عن الشّرك بالله.
الإحسان إلى الوالدين.
التّنبيه على اطّلاع الله على كل صغيرة وكبيرة.
الحِرص على إقامة الصّلاة.
الأمر بالمعروف والنّهي عن المُنْكَر.
الصّبر على المصائب.
التّواضع وعدّم التكبُّر.
خفض الصوت عند الكلام.

فتلك الوصايا العظيمة التي أوصى بها لُقمان ابنه، كيف لا تكون عظيمة، وقد وُردت في كتاب الله سبحانه وتعالى، وسنتناول كلّ وصية بشيءٍ من التفصيل.


لا تُشرِك بالله
إنّ أولى الوصايا التي أوصى بها لُقمان ابنه هي عدم الإشراك بالله، فقال تعالى: "وإذْ قال لُقمان لابنِه وهو يَعظُه يا بُنيّ لا تُشرك بالله، إنّ الشّرك لظُلم عظيم"، فالشّرك بالله هو أكبر الكَبائر على الإطلاق، وهو الذّنب الذي لا يغفرُه الله سبحانه، فهو لا يغفر أنْ يُشرك به ويغفِر ما دون ذلك، فالشّرك ظُلمٌ عظيم، وأيّ ظُلم، إنّه ظُلم الإنسان لنفسِه، وقد علِم لُقمان بخُطورة الشّرك بالله، فكانت أولى وصاياه التحذير من الإشراك بالله سُبحانه.


الإحسان إلى الوالدين
أمّا الوصيّة الثانيّة التي أوصى بها لُقمان ابنه، هي بِرّ الوالدين، وقد أوصى ابنه بالوالدين وهو يعلم أنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى جعل برّ الوالدين من أفضل الأعمال إلى الله، بل قرَن بِرّهما بعبادته سبحانه، قال تعالى: "وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْنًا عَلَى وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ"، فالوالدين لهم حقٌّ على أولادهما، بل هو من أعظم الحُقوق، وقد قال الرسول _صلَّ الله عليه وسلّم_ لِمَنْ سأله مَنْ أحقّ الناس بحُسن صحابتي؟ فقال له أمّك ثم أمّك ثم أمّك ثم أبوك.


فالوالدين هم مَنْ سهروا الليالي على راحة أولادهم، هم مَنْ تعِبُوا لأجل أنْ يستريح أولادهم، هم من جاعوا لأجلِ أنْ يُشبعوا أولادهم، فوجِبَ على أولادهم أنْ يفعلوا المُمكن والمُستحيل لأجلِ إرضائِهم، فعندما كان الوالدان شباباً أقوياء، كان الأولاد صِغاراً ضُعفاء، وكذلك تُعاد الكَرّة، فالأولاد يُصبحوا شباباً أقوياء، والوالدان يُصبحوا ضُعفاء بحاجة إلى رِعاية، فيجب عليهم أنْ يكونوا لهم سنداً وعوناً، والوالدان هم باب للرحمة، فقد خسِر وخاب من أدرك والديه أو أحدهما ولم يُغفَر له، والأمّ هي مُفتاح للرّحمة في الدنيا، وهي مُفتاح للجنّة، فدعاءٍ من دُعائها لأولادها يُمكن له أن يكون ذخراً لهم يوم القيامة.


الله يعلم كلّ صغيرة وكبيرة
ومنْ وصايا لُقمان لابنه أنّه نبّه ابنهُ إلى أنّ الله مُطّلع على كلّ صغيرة وكبيرة فقال تعالى: "يا بُنيّ إنها إنْ تكُ مِثقال حبّةٍ من خردَلٍ فتكُن في صخرةٍ أو في السماوات أو في الأرض يأتِ بها الله إنّ الله لطيف خبير"، فالله سبحانه عالمٌ بكلّ شيءٍ، ومُطّلع على كلّ شيء، فهو سبحانه لا يَخفى عنه شيءٌ ولو كان في أعماق البِحار، أو في الصُخور، أو في السماوات أو في الأرض، فسبحان السّميع البصير، الذي وسِعَ سمعُه المخلوقات جميعاً، وأحاط ببصرِه السّماوات السّبع والأرضين.


احرص على إقامة الصّلاة
فالصّلاة هي أفضل العبادات والأعمال، بلْ هي عمود الدّين، ولذلك اسْتحقّت أنْ تكون أهمّ العِبادات وأعظمِها، كيف لا والصّلاة صِلَةٌ بين العبد وربّه، ففي الصّلاة يقِف العبد بين يدي ربّه يناجيه، فوجب ألّا تخلو وصيّة من التوصيّات بالصّلاة، وهُنا نتذّكّر قول رسول الله _صَلّ الله عليه وسلّم_: "العَهْد الذي بيننا وبينهم الصلّاة فمَن تركَها فقد كفَر"، فيا لهُ مِنْ أمرٍ خطير تهاوَن به كثيرٌ من النّاس.


الأمر بالمعروف والنّهِي عن المُنْكَر
والأمر بالمعروف والنّهي عن المُنْكر هي قاعدة من قواعد الشّرع، أوصى بها لُقمان ابنه، والله سبحانه أمر عبادُه المُسلمين بالأمر بالمعروف والنّهي عن المُنكر، فكان من حِكمة لُقمان أنْ أوصى ابنُه بهذه الوصيّة العظيمَة التي تُرضِي الرّحمن، والأمر بالمعروف والنّهي عن المُنكر يكون بالنّصيحة من عامّة المُسلمين، وبالتّوجيه من وُلاة الأمر المُسلمين، ومن باب الأمر بالمعروف والنّهي عن المُنْكر نصيحة يُقدّمها المُسلم لأخيه المُسلم، ولكنْ لنكُن على حذر فالنّصيحة من الدّين، لكنّ الفضيحَة ليستْ من الدّين بشيء.


الصّبر على المصائب
قال تعالى: "واصبِر على ما أصابك إنّ ذلك من عزمِ الأمور"، فالصّبر حَقاً مُفتاح الفَرج، فالمسلم لا يَجزَع، ولا يسخَط على قَدِر الله، بل عليه أنْ يحمد الله تعالى ويصبِر إن أصابهُ بلاء، فالله سبحانه وتعالى بشّر الصابرين بالهُدى والمغفِرة والأجر الكريم، فالمسلم إن سُرّ شكر الله عز وجلّ، وإنْ حزِنَ حمِدَ الله وصَبَر، فيكون له الأجر في كلّ الأحوال، وأفضل ما يُمكِن للمُسلم أنْ يقوله إنْ أصابته مُصيبة هو: (الحمد لله، إنّا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون) فمَن حمد الله واسترجَع، أثابهُ الله وبنى له بيتاً في الجنّة اسمه بيت الحَمْد، فيا له من أجرٍ عظيم لأولئك الصّابرين.


التواضُع وعدم التكبّر
وهذه إحدى الوصايا المُهِمّة من لُقمان الذي آتاه الله الحكمة إلى ابنه، فالتواضُع صِفة عباد الله الصّالحين، يجب أنْ يتحلّى بها كل مؤمنٍ، فلا يختال ولا يتكبّر على خلق الله، فإبليس طُرِد من رحمة ربّه سبحانه بسبب الكِبْر وليس بسبب المعصيّة فقط، والدّليل على ذلك أنّنا نحن البشر نعصي ونُذنب ليلاً ونهاراً، ولكنّ عندما نستغفِر ونتوب يغفرُ الله لنا، والجنّة لا يدخلها من كان في قِلبِه مِثقال ذرّةٍ من كِبْرٍ كما قال المصطفى _صلوات الله وسلامه عليه_ فما أجمل التواضع! وما أعظم أجرْ من تواضع لله!


خَفْض الصّوت أثناء الحديث
وهي آخر وصايا لُقمان الحكيم لابنه الواردة في الآيات، فقد أوصى ابنُه بخفْض الصّوت عند الحديث، فذاك من الأخلاق الحَميدة، وهي أسلوب راقِي لِفَنّ التّحدّث مع الغير، وهي تَنمّ عن ثِقة المُتحدّث وهدوءه، فالصُراخ دائماً لا يُفهم منه شيء، بل هو إزعاج بلا معنى، وكل من خاضَ حُوار واستخدَم الصراخ والأصوات المُزعِجة، أثبت ذلك عن جهلِه بالأمر الذي يتحدّث عنه، قال تعالى: "واقصِد في مشيّك واغضُض من صوتِك إنّ أنكَر الأصوات لصوت الحمير".


خاتمة
في الختام لابدّ من كلمة نُوجّهها إلى الآباء، ففي وصايا لُقمان الحكيم لابنه مِنهَاج حياة لكم أيّها الآباء، فلا بُدّ لكم منْ أنْ تُوجّهوا أبناءكُم نحو الطريق القويم والصّراط المُستقيم، فكُلكم راعٍ وكُلكُم مسؤول عن رعيّته، أسأل الله العظيم ربّ العرش العظيم أنْ يُوفِقنُا والمسلمين لما فيه الخير والصّلاح لنا في الدُنيا والآخرة، وصلّ اللهم على محمدٍ وعلى آله وصحبه وبارك وسلّم.

المصدر
http://mawdoo3.com/

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا لُقْمَانَ الْحِكْمَةَ أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِلَّهِ وَمَن يَشْكُرْ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ

وَإِذْ قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ وَهُوَ يَعِظُهُ يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ

وَوَصَّيْنَا الإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْنًا عَلَى وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ

وَإِن جَاهَدَاكَ عَلَى أَن تُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلا تُطِعْهُمَا وَصَاحِبْهُمَا فِي الدُّنْيَا مَعْرُوفًا وَاتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ مَنْ أَنَابَ إِلَيَّ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ

يَا بُنَيَّ إِنَّهَا إِن تَكُ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِّنْ خَرْدَلٍ فَتَكُن فِي صَخْرَةٍ أَوْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ أَوْ فِي الأَرْضِ يَأْتِ بِهَا اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَطِيفٌ خَبِيرٌ

يَا بُنَيَّ أَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَانْهَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَكَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الأُمُورِ

وَلا تُصَعِّرْ خَدَّكَ لِلنَّاسِ وَلا تَمْشِ فِي الأَرْضِ مَرَحًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ

وَاقْصِدْ فِي مَشْيِكَ وَاغْضُضْ مِن صَوْتِكَ إِنَّ أَنكَرَ الأَصْوَاتِ لَصَوْتُ الْحَمِيرِ)

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## احمد يسوف

يعطيك العافيه مشكور

----------

